# MySpace Question ?



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Just set up a page there recently..... 

Is there anything I should know ?

Is there a proper myspace etiquette ? 

Is it just a place to find old friends etc.... ?

How are you using my space and for what ?

...sorry, I m out of touch with these types of social boards so any tips are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Royaltygirl (Apr 12, 2006)

I use myspace as an extra form of FREE advertising. I can't say I have had much luck w/ it, but you never know.

Basically, It can't hurt.


----------



## BlindSide (Oct 20, 2006)

i use myspace to help build up some hype for the company i just started. The company is not being lauched till later this month, Im just about to add a contest for myspace users i guess at the end of the month i will see how well it ends up working for me. but seems to be going ok for me i guess.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> Just set up a page there recently.....
> 
> Is there anything I should know ?


Yes. There are 2 kinds of MySpace users: Those who will accept anybody and everybody to be their friends (whores) and those whose only friend is Tom (Losers). 

Myspace is a train wreck. Overrun with teenagers with mad web skillz, churning out obnoxious and difficult to navigate web pages. 

Sigh. I'm getting old.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also share your myspace page in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t5169.html

And by adding it to your tshirtforums profile so a myspace link shows up next to your posts.

I've noticed myspace is sort of like "the force" in Star Wars. It can be used for good or for evil 

You can find old friends, you can use it strictly for business networking (finding new customers, communicating with existing customers, etc), or you can use it like a "dating tool" or chat board. It's a tool for you to use to accomplish whatever your goals are.

I think there are some ways to really use myspace to get the word out, but I don't think it's going to be a way to generate sales for a t-shirt store online. It may generate traffic, but from what I've read, not too many sales.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

For me it's another door for opportunity to knock on. Sold a few from it, but not many. 

I use it for marketing. Essentially it acts as another "sign on the wall."
I'm not going to expose my inner most secrets here.. like some do. You won't find a photo of me on it, or even my name. 

I only have a few types of people I don't "friend" 

- Scantilly clad 16 year olds
- Bands that suck
- T-shirt brands that suck
- People that spam the comments section with stuff that's lame. 

I was harrassed when I kept denying an 18 year old girl. She got all bent out of shape when I wouldn't tell her why I kept denying her. BAsically...I can't have girls in bikinis be a part of the Burby Shirts family. 

(Strictly rated 'G')

Other than that, MySpace can be a total vortex of time and energy. So just put it up, get a few friends, and let it just exist.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

good advice.

thanks

dig your CBC avitar. Are you selling the shirts too ?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Myspace is a train wreck. Overrun with teenagers with mad web skillz, churning out obnoxious and difficult to navigate web pages.
> 
> Sigh. I'm getting old.



Hey, I'm right inside the target demographic, and I completely agree with you. It is very likely the worst site of it's kind, for lots of reasons. It practically encourages people to make pages that simultaneously offend both the eyes and the ears 

Definitely deserved the #1 spot on PC World's list of the worst 25 webpages =)


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I used to hate it. Mostly because it is bloated and a lot of the pages look like someone ate some faeries and threw up on a web page. But a few months back I had a friend pass away who had a page. So I got on board and found a lot of old friends that we had lost contact with over the years. That is what was best about it for me. Now we keep in contact through it. I've also used it as a way to keep in touch with old bands I used to listen to that may or may not be doing anything.

I haven't made any new contacts through it, unless you want to include the 2 dozen horny/single/young/half-nude girls who seek me out.  

As to "etiquette"? I know I hate when people post "fairy" dust type pictures or animated graphics, etc. Or when they load their page up with lots-o-graphics and such or slide shows.

If you do post a picture of yourself there (but not here, right Lou?) just remember to use a webcam and cover half your face with hair and stare up into the cam with puppy eyes as do most of the women. (That was a joke)


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> good advice.
> 
> thanks
> 
> dig your CBC avitar. Are you selling the shirts too ?


No, I think CBC has it covered. I'm lovin' the CBC RAdio 3 Pod casts. 
I friend of mine had a mention on one and almost busted a gasket.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

prometheus said:


> If you do post a picture of yourself there (but not here, right Lou?) just remember to use a webcam and cover half your face with hair and stare up into the cam with puppy eyes as do most of the women. (That was a joke)


 ... thats funny. I've notice that with guys too. I though theY were just model avitars at first.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

kentphoto said:


> No, I think CBC has it covered.


You think so Eh!   


I noticed our myspace mail got a mail volume bomb and broke down after Jully posted a comment. We lost all the mail, friend requests, comment requests etc...

does that happen often ?


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> You think so Eh!
> 
> 
> I noticed our myspace mail got a mail volume bomb and broke down after Jully posted a comment. We lost all the mail, friend requests, comment requests etc...
> ...


Yep... they've got it covered. CBC Shop Online

Is Spot 98 making them?

Never had a mySpace malfunction. Having said that, I'll now wait for it to happen soon.


----------

